# New feral kittens (update)



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The same little kitty that had kittens a few months ago has had MORE! :? 

My neighbor feeds her and lets her in his house. I wish he'd gotten her fixed. I spoke to him tonight and he's going to get her fixed as soon as the kittens are weaned. They moved into my back yard last night. 

There are five and they are SOOOO cute! OMGosh! 

Here's Mom, who I caught in mid-hiss - the kittens are literally just a blur as they rush to hide behind my washer and dryer outside....










Here are three of the little kittens











A little calico, who has a sweet little face like Cali when she was little










And one of the adorable siamese mixes (I call this one Bandit)










I'll add more as I get them. There's a cute little chocolate point baby, too....


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh my sooo cute! I love siamese kitties! One almost looks snowshoeish. Can I have one?


----------



## Annie99 (Oct 7, 2010)

You are very kind to tolerate the mum and bubs.

I love the pic caught in the middle of the HISS.

The kittens are adorable, but then what kittens are not???

I DO hope the neighbour speys the mumma cat.

What happens to the bubs?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Come and get 'em!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Of the last three kittens, one was adopted by a neighbor, one I don't know - could have been adopted, and the last one just disappeared one day.  My neighbor was so upset, I was SURE he would have had her fixed by now. 

I'm back to feeding them wet food every evening. Last time, Miss Kitty would scratch at my back door if I didn't bring food out by a certain time. And then, of course, she would hiss like crazy.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Mom's mid-hiss is great. The kittens are beyond cute.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, those kitties are gorgeous!


----------



## Kassidy (Sep 29, 2010)

Oh my goodness! I love the calico one. Can you get anymore pictures?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm going to try. :grin:


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

They're so CUTE! I love that little calico! :love2


----------



## Kassidy (Sep 29, 2010)

marie73 said:


> I'm going to try. :grin:


Yippee! Can't wait to see them. :love2 Too bad the pictures that were already posted of him were a bit blurry. Well, the second one was.  It looks like he was pouncing on something.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here are a few more pictures

Three buddies













Little hisser behind my dryer













Licking the plate clean













Not a great picture, but all five


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

They are just too adorable! :love2 I just love that little calico...what beautiful colors. And the little guy behind your dryer hissing is just cute. I'm jealous you have these cute little kitties running around.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Don't be too jealous. When I did my laundry today, the heat from the dryer exhaust filled the house with the smell of hot cat pee from them hiding out there. Ewwwww! :?


----------



## Annie99 (Oct 7, 2010)

Time Bandit said:


> They are just too adorable! :love2 I just love that little calico...what beautiful colors. And the little guy behind your dryer hissing is just cute.


yes. mum taught him well!!!

Thanks for extra pics


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

marie73 said:


> Don't be too jealous. When I did my laundry today, the heat from the dryer exhaust filled the house with the smell of hot cat pee from them hiding out there. Ewwwww! :?


Oooooh...ewww. I bet that was...naw, just eww. Thats all I got. :? Cat pee is one of the worst smells...it's just so strong.


----------



## teasha (Aug 15, 2010)

What are your plans with them if any?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm going to keep on feeding them wet food (my neighbor only feeds dry). I spoke to my vet about them. They do free spay and neutering every Tuesday and Wednesday, but only with the Feral Cat Coalition. The FCC has to trap them and bring them in. I understand why, people were bringing in their own cats for the free services to all the TNR places. My vet said if the kittens are eating the wet food, it's safe to TNR the mom right now. I'm not sure what to do about the kittens, I know once they're of age, I can do the same thing with them, but I wish there was an organization who could take them now while they're tiny and tame them and rehome them. I contacted several organizations when the last kittens were in my backyard, and nobody could help. As far as my neighbor and I know, only one of the last kittens made it, and that was one caught by a neighbor and brought into their home.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They moved out from my backyard about two weeks ago when the heavy rains hit. I figured they went to one of the sheds the Mom used last time.

I talked to my neighbor today, and he said the Mom disappeared over a week ago. The kittens are living under his porch, he feeds them twice a day, wet and dry food. He's going to contact the Feral Cat Coalition to come and trap them and fix them, then he'll probably keep all of them as indoor/outdoor kitties. He thinks a coyote or car got the Mom.  

He found a little collie mix last week, she got stuck in his fence. He's been walking the neighborhood and hasn't seen any lost & found posters (he doesn't have internet). She's adorable, and is best friends with Max, his Rottie, so he's keeping her. Max is so in love. 

So he went from having one dog to now having two dogs and five kittens in the past week.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

My goodness - what a story! So sad about the momma  , the little ones are so cute, the whole story is just heartbreaking - what a hard life the feral kitties have...Thank goodness for your neighbor. I bet this is not the end of the story just yet....

Fran


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll bet the little angels still come to your house for dessert! They're so adorable. I'm so sorry about mother cat. I hope she is found!


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

alot of time they disappear for a week or so to go mate again and looking for male. hope she comes back but not pregnant again!


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

The problem is, because she's still outside, she could've gotten pregnant BEFORE they were weaned, and is likely pregnant again now. 

I'm completely inexperienced with this, but is there any way you could trap her ASAP, weaned kittens or not? Same with the kittens. It sucks that they're near you and that you're put in the position that you have to be the responsible one, but the only way to help the kittens or the mom is to get them trapped, off the streets, and neutered. If you just wait until a certain time, the cycle just happens again. 

I know I'm preaching to the choir here, but I was panicking with each picture I looked at. When I saw the kitten hissing, I thought "oh no, it's already learning antisocial behavior".

And I bet you've already thought of all this, and I'm guessing there's not much you can do because rescues near you are probably full, and it's hard on you to foot the bill for all of those neuters. And I bet TNR is easier said than done.

Does that make sense? I'm on some rather strong medicine for my bronchitis, so I just started freaking out every time I read that the cats were being fed but no attempts to trap. I could see the words "and now she's gone again" in my mind before I even got to that part.... I'm just fortunate enough that there are good rescues in my area and a no-kill shelter that would help me TNR the mom and sponsor me as a foster for the kittens, or find another foster. So maybe I wish I was there, or they were here?

Poor momma. Poor kittens. Poor you and your neighbors for being put in this position.

Ok, I'll stop typing and go to bed.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

We're not allowed to trap them, only the Feral Cat Coalition can do that for the free spay and neutering. People were abusing the system and bringing their own cats in to be fixed. I certainly can't pay to have it done, I'm not making enough money with my new job to even meet my own monthly expenses, feeding them has been hard enough. 

Miss Kitty was pretty much living at my neighbor's house. He had 100% tamed her. He still feels awful that he never got around to getting her fixed. He's slowing taming the kittens. I think they'll be inside/outside kitties with him, which is good because winter is coming. The siamese-looking boys are the bravest, he can already pet them on their head, briefly.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, "YAY!" for you and your neighbor for at least CARING about them. I feel bad for the loss of the momcat, but also happy that it seems the kitts (_and the collie-pup_) have found great homes in your neighborhood. I understand completely about having cats-in-need show up and being the only 'responsible' one around so you end up with oodles of animals. 
*sigh*
But again ... "YAY!" for you and your neighbor that the critters now have a home where they'll be loved and cared for!


----------



## paperbacknovel (Jun 9, 2010)

You and your neighbor are awesome! Fingers crossed!


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

They are so too cute. Can I have 1 (maybe 2)?
I hope the mama cat comes back.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Their mom was a really good little mother, so she's definitely at the Bridge or she'd be with her babies. They're doing great, living in the shed behind my neighbor's yard. I see them running around and playing when I get home. I hope he'll get the kittens fixed when they're old enough.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Mom cat is beautiful and her babies are too. Quite a variety.


----------

